# conchal bowl cartilage graft harvest



## TammyM (Oct 13, 2008)

Our physician started the procedure (cpt 21235) and had to bank the cartilage graft to the mastoid instead of the nose because pt had excessive bleeding and blood pressure lability. Pt is going to come back for the definitive procedure in 2 weeks. How do I code this?


----------



## FTessaBartels (Oct 13, 2008)

*-53 modifier*

NOT my area of expertise, but I'm thinking:

21235 with -53 modifier for this discontinued procedure.

21235 in 2 weeks with  -76 modifier for "repeat" procedure.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CPC-E/M


----------



## elenax (Oct 14, 2008)

If billing for an *ASC* look at modifiers *52 *or *74*


----------

